# To spay before or after??



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

For those of you who don’t know my current situation. My 7 month old GSD has a 3 UTI's and a high HP level. Stuff is starting to get better now, so we are thinking about spaying her soon. But a question came up that i had only though about a little. To spay before or after her first cycle? I saw there was a forum on this but it’s from 2008 and had little reasons of why to wait or why not to wait. I’m curious of the pros and cons of waiting and what you did.


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

My breeder and vet (surprisingly) told me it was best to wait until they're roughy about two years of age due to research that concluded that spaying / neutering too early disrupted normal growth plates and formation. Someone also argued that they also mature more naturally if you wait longer.

However it is a VERY opinionated question, I've seen people argue to the death on both sides of early and later 





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

Cons : Dealing with a female in heat twice a year. Which means keeping her away from any male dogs (you'd be surprised how determined they get) and also dealing with the bleeding. Mine wouldn't wear the diapers so it was a constant mopping and confining job. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

females can safely be done before 2yrs
many prefer before 1st heat 
7-8 mos
to prevent breast cancer


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

I've read your other thread. Personally, if this was my dog, I would wait until she is healthy - however long that takes. Spaying is a routine surgery, but still an invasive one. Manage her during heat, absolutely prevent contact with male dogs - but get her healthy before spaying.

With that being said, I would aim for 2 yr or a bit after. Let her mature.


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

Here's a good article summing up all the problems that could arise from spaying too early :

http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...angers-of-early-pet-spaying-or-neutering.aspx

Though it may take away the risk of breast cancer; there are a lot more risks associated. 

I personally like this link because it provides references instead of the numerous articles that just say "Just do it" or "Just don't do it". *At the bottom it recommends after maturity (citing 2 years for large breeds).


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Dr Becker: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=enPCZA1WFKY

http://www.caninesports.com/uploads/1/5/3/1/15319800/spay_neuter_considerations_2013.pdf

http://www.thedogplace.org/Spay-Neuter/castration-hysterectomy-facts_andrews.asp

http://www.2ndchance.info/cruciatelongtermneuter.htm


----------



## Nyx (Sep 25, 2012)

I agree that you should wait until she is healthy. Any surgery is difficult on their systems and a spay is intrusive. Even though it is 'routine' they still have to go through everything.

I also feel that waiting until she is older, after a first heat or until two years is beneficial to your animal. I can't imagine how having half of your hormones terminated before you are fully developed can be "safe" or healthy.

And I recently saw an ASPCA advertizement that said to spay and/or neuter at 3 months of age. 

That is insane!


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

wonder what your vets feelings are?
since he or she has actually seen the dog and all the people 
on the internet have not


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Once the UTI is clear I would spay her. If she has a history of them I would think going into heat won't help that situation. My friends dog just had pyometra and almost died. $1800 later she is alive and did a complete turn around. I only bring that up because all of those parts are connected and if a dog is prone to bacterial infections in any of those connecting parts, I would want to reduce those chances.


----------

